# My first has popped.



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

My little shaggy coated satin had popped, I only seprated her at 1pm but she must have been waiting because theres 6 teeny content babies with her. Im so excited, do you lot loose the excitement when they have them. I keep saying layed them because im used to the reptiles!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

What do you mean lose the excitment? Now she's given birth its even more exciting watching them grow. getting fat and there fur coming through and the day there eyes open... i've been doing it three years and i have had more than a lot of litters and its still exciting for me  I do love my mice xx


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

First time is really exiting, but it never goes away. It's always amasing to get new babies and get to watch them grow. The waiting, what colours they will be, and the planning, witch ones to keep, and desiding their future, breedingplans for next couple of generations... I dont know about others, but it really is something unique, something no lifeless material things can give.


----------



## Inge (Dec 5, 2009)

Same here. When the litter is born, the excitement starts. I can't wait for the colors to show up and then see them grow up. I have had so many litters that I've lost count and still am excited with every new born litter...


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Im glad its exciting everytime. When they get their colour I will let you lot identify them and hopefully work out which male it was. I just wrote a whole long message and again the forum wouldnt let me reply! I will get a snap of them tomorrow the nest is a simple lift of lid so doesnt disturb anyone and shes very relaxed.


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

ooo exciting! i cant wait for my first lot of babies!


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Havnt done this since I was 8, I have to admit though I was shocked to see them tonigh, she'd only been there a few hours


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats, fellow rep keeper here. And no you dont, I love the week old stage when they have fur and you can see what lovely colours they are. Like fuzzy jelly babies at that stage, so cute.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

i am currently expecting three litters! i'm so excited i just can't even wait. brindle baby meece everywhere


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Good luck to everyone else too. I think a lot of people on here are rep keepers eh? think I have about 22 snakes, 7 lizards, 2 tarantulas, 8 amphibians and then theres the tortoise.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep, lot of reptile keepers. But I did have mice first, reptiles after. I've been breeding mice since 1996. And only got first snake in about 2007. It's all about the mice, snakes are just a handy way to get rid of too many males from litters that keep coming.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Is it fairly easy to make a c02 chamber for the exess males?


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

quadrapop said:


> Is it fairly easy to make a c02 chamber for the exess males?


There is a thread in the culling section, you need to get your post count up to 50 before requesting to access that section.


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok ill look it up on the other forum. Just think its the most humane way.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

killing them before 4 days its the most humane way then they havn't a clue


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

Unfortunately I cant until I am confident at sexing.

My female cinnamon has got massive in the last few days too.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

There are good pictures of how to sex babies, at Finnmouse-site. And also lot of other information about breeding. I think these are the best mice-sites that exist.

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/essentials6.html


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

also if you have trouble sexing post some pics and the members here can help with sexing.


----------

